# Finale - NotePerformer causes other VSTs to lag on note input



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

Wondering if anyone is having this issue. I just bought NotePerformer, but I like to use my other piano libraries in Finale. When I have NotePerformer loaded up, it causes a pretty bad delay when I try to input notes for my piano VSTs. (I've tried this with Addictive Keys and The Grandeur) Has anyone ran into this and know a solution?


----------



## sinkd (Oct 20, 2020)

Sean said:


> Wondering if anyone is having this issue. I just bought NotePerformer, but I like to use my other piano libraries in Finale. When I have NotePerformer loaded up, it causes a pretty bad delay when I try to input notes for my piano VSTs. (I've tried this with Addictive Keys and The Grandeur) Has anyone ran into this and know a solution?


I think this is because NotePerformer does a longer "look-ahead." I have not found a way around it.


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

sinkd said:


> I think this is because NotePerformer does a longer "look-ahead." I have not found a way around it.


Ah okay thank you. That's unfortunate, I wish I had noticed that while briefly trialing it.


----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2020)

I haven't played with this setup for a while, but I try to either use Note Performer or something else. I don't use Note Performer at the same time as other libraries to avoid problems. NP is it's own universe because of how it handles interpretation of the notation. You can't treat it like any other VST.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 20, 2020)

Sean said:


> Wondering if anyone is having this issue. I just bought NotePerformer, but I like to use my other piano libraries in Finale. When I have NotePerformer loaded up, it causes a pretty bad delay when I try to input notes for my piano VSTs. (I've tried this with Addictive Keys and The Grandeur) Has anyone ran into this and know a solution?



I thought they say something about this on their website/YouTube and a way to adjust track delay?


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

Matt Damon said:


> I thought they say something about this on their website/YouTube and a way to adjust track delay?


I've not seen anything about it but I haven't researched extensively either


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

On a related note does anyone feel like NotePerformer causes Finale to lag while scrolling through the score?


----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2020)

There used to be a major issue with this because Finale didn't compensate for latency but I believe it was addressed in the latest Finale update (26.3.1).


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

JJP said:


> There used to be a major issue with this because Finale didn't compensate for latency but I believe it was addressed in the latest Finale update (26.3.1).


Hmm, I do have 26.3.1 and am still noticing a difference when I remove NotePerformer as a VST in 2 tracks of this large score.


----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2020)

Are you running VIs other than NotePerformer in that same score?


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

JJP said:


> Are you running VIs other than NotePerformer in that same score?


Nope just two tracks of NotePerformer.


----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2020)

From the NotePerformer website:

We want you to know that...

NotePerformer adds a one-second delay to playback.
This is the secret to how we’re able to analyse the musical context of your score.
But it also means that you can’t use ReWire technology with NotePerformer. 
Live recording from your MIDI keyboard (note input during score playback) requires Dorico or Sibelius 2019.4/higher. There is currently no Finale support for this.


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

JJP said:


> From the NotePerformer website:
> 
> We want you to know that...
> 
> ...


Hmm none of that should apply to me. The problem is the actual score seems laggy to move around in with NotePerformer loaded up.


----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2020)

Can't help with that. That sounds like an issue with your system. You might try contacting tech support.


----------



## Sean (Oct 20, 2020)

JJP said:


> Can't help with that. That sounds like an issue with your system. You might try contacting tech support.


Will do, thanks for trying


----------

